# Orchid Window Finished



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

First a whole view of the work (very much underexposed)






Then close up with more light





You can see lots of paphs (four sanderianum) species phals (bellina, cornu-cervi, philippinensis among others) and a Paph philippinense var. roebelinii on the wall. There's even a Den. anosmum hanging.





Now with the doors open. Note the tower fan in the corner. Somebody smart designed this just for my window, it seems. I bought another one just as a future replacement in case the model is discontinued.





The last equipment is on order: a small ultrasonic humidifier the kind they use in ponds.


----------



## Marc (May 23, 2011)

Very nice looking Shiva, I guess that when you take a look at it your proud of your acomplishment.


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

Marc said:


> Very nice looking Shiva, I guess that when you take a look at it your proud of your acomplishment.



You bet I am.


----------



## Jorch (May 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see your orchid window filled with blooms, esp the sanderianums! :clap:


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2011)

That's great! I love it! Now, if you just had one of those green tree pythons.


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

No! No python for me, but I'd love to have a third cat, perhaps a Savannah, but they're way too expansive, not to say out of my league.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 23, 2011)

Looks great. What's the humdity like inside with the doors closed?


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

The cheap humidistat says 65% and the wet bulb type 75%. So it must be somewhere in between.


----------



## paphreek (May 23, 2011)

Nicely done! Keep us updated on how it works out.


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2011)

Impressionant! I am envious!
How will you heat that "room" in winter?


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2011)

Shiva said:


> No! No python for me, but I'd love to have a third cat, perhaps a Savannah, but they're way too expansive, not to say out of my league.



Un Savannah!!!! Quelle race exotique!!!

I only saw that breed in pictures. I suppose that it is a very large cat?


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

It's a hybrid resulting from a house cat and a Cerval. It weighs about 40 pounds adult, has long legs and you can walk it like a dog. It looks a bit like a small cheetah. Cost of a first generation hybrid is around $20,000. (And I hope you liked the window) oke:


----------



## JeanLux (May 24, 2011)

Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2011)

The Orchid Zone owner breeds them. It would make an interesting if costly field trip!!!


----------



## etex (May 24, 2011)

:clap::clap: Excellent work- I love your window!! That is such a cool idea!


----------



## Shiva (May 24, 2011)

etex said:


> :clap::clap: Excellent work- I love your window!! That is such a cool idea!



I couldn't help pack it full of plants but in time, I'll have to make a choice as the plants get bigger. Sometimes, it is often said, less is more! Thanks everyone for you comments and don't hesitate to provide ideas for improvement.

Moichel


----------



## Paphman910 (May 24, 2011)

Shiva said:


> It's a hybrid resulting from a house cat and a Cerval. It weighs about 40 pounds adult, has long legs and you can walk it like a dog. It looks a bit like a small cheetah. Cost of a first generation hybrid is around $20,000. (And I hope you liked the window) oke:



I didn't know they cost that much! One huge kitty at 40 pounds!

Paphman910


----------



## Ernie (May 24, 2011)

I had no idea Savannah cats existed. Gorgeous kitties! Geez, our boxer is 2 yo and 40 lbs (she's undersized for the breed). Can't imaging a cat in the house the same size. But that is a cat breed I wouldn't mind having! Saw some "farther from jungle" (F2-F4) in the $1000-2000 range, but much better plpaces to put that money!


----------



## valenzino (May 24, 2011)

Nice Window!I really like the lED lights,really interested in see the results!


----------



## Shiva (May 24, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I had no idea Savannah cats existed. Gorgeous kitties! Geez, our boxer is 2 yo and 40 lbs (she's undersized for the breed). Can't imaging a cat in the house the same size. But that is a cat breed I wouldn't mind having! Saw some "farther from jungle" (F2-F4) in the $1000-2000 range, but much better plpaces to put that money!



Of course, as you back cross F1 to more housecats, the size of the cat goes down as well as the price. I've also heard that they can be illegal in certain states. It probably applies to the F1 because of their more predatory or wild looking nature. Also, just as for orchids, the look of the cat influences the price. And I agree, the money is better placed elsewhere these days.


----------



## Erythrone (May 24, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Impressionant! I am envious!
> How will you heat that "room" in winter?



Yes I like your window I posted that earlier


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2011)

There's a guy at Orchid Source Forum who has a couple of Savannahs I think. Gorgeous animals!


----------



## Hera (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful window. I'm jealous of your handiwork.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 24, 2011)

Great window!


----------



## Shiva (May 24, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Yes I like your window I posted that earlier



Sorry! I missed it. To answer your question I'm thinking of a heating rock like those used to keep reptiles warm. I'll only need to raise temps a little.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful! What a pleasant view every day!


----------



## John M (May 27, 2011)

What a great looking window! 'Would love to do something similar....you've given me ideas......maybe one day.....


----------



## Candace (May 27, 2011)

It really is an art piece. Bravo.


----------



## paphioboy (May 27, 2011)

That's interesting, thanks for sharing... Are the lights bright enough though (especially if you want to bloom philippinense in that setup)..? It looks rather dark from the pictures, IMHO...


----------



## Shiva (May 27, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> That's interesting, thanks for sharing... Are the lights bright enough though (especially if you want to bloom philippinense in that setup)..? It looks rather dark from the pictures, IMHO...



The red and blue LEDs give the plants the kind of light that they need. It looks rather dark to us because, to put it simply, we are not plants. Our eyes have evolved for different reasons to see white light, which is why I put two white bulbs to restore the colours that we're used to see. Then there is strong natural light coming from outside which tends to darken the picture. The window is facing south and the sun should shine straight in when it is low on the horizon in winter. The bottom line is time will tell which plants adapt well to the setup and which do not.


----------



## Shiva (May 27, 2011)

And now, the fog machine is on line giving a cloud forest effect to the scene. Humidity stands now at 70%.


----------



## poozcard (May 27, 2011)

interesting!!

is the air inside ventialted?


----------



## Shiva (May 27, 2011)

Yes! There is a fan you can see in the first photos posted on this thread. There are air intakes at the bottom and exit holes on top. There is also half an inch space between the windows in front. I will let the ''cloud'' dissipate from time to time.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2011)

Please be careful of the humidity. I once turned my terrarium into a Pleurothallis steamer!


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Please be careful of the humidity. I once turned my terrarium into a Pleurothallis steamer!



Was it sitting on your stove? oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Shiva (May 27, 2011)

I'm going to try to imitate nature. Fog in the morning dissipating around 10-11 AM, unless the humidity is already high enough.


----------

